# Production to PCD



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

Is the PCD date chosen after the car has completed production (x1) or is the date choice open only after the car gets on a ship?
I am trying to figure out when the PCD date is actually locked in for a German built car that is ordered.
Thanks


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

DCC said:


> Is the PCD date chosen after the car has completed production (x1) or is the date choice open only after the car gets on a ship?
> I am trying to figure out when the PCD date is actually locked in for a German built car that is ordered.
> Thanks


I believe it has to clear customs first.


----------



## DCC (Apr 16, 2002)

So until it hits us soil there is no way to lock in a delivery date?...
Thanks Tom


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

DCC said:


> So until it hits us soil there is no way to lock in a delivery date?...
> Thanks Tom


Correct.
Check out this thread, especially post 14
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=651542&highlight=date


----------



## Arasirsul (Mar 2, 2013)

DCC said:


> So until it hits us soil there is no way to lock in a delivery date?...
> Thanks Tom


My car's currently on M/V Georgia Highway in the middle of the Atlantic. They have given me a tentative date, but have noted they can't lock that down 'til 3 weeks before. Which makes a lot of sense: First, if anything goes wrong in production, they'd have to delay me. Then, if anything goes wrong in logistics-- truck to the port, ship through three or four different ports, weather, etc, they'd have to delay me. Then, if Customs is backed up in Brunswick (Oh, please don't furlough too many Customs agents...), they'd have to delay me...

Fortunately, Georgia Highway is scheduled to put into Brunswick over a month before my expected-but-not-cast-in-stone delivery date, so I'm optimistic, but I can also understand why they can't be 100% certain.


----------

